# redesign.......again :p



## Digital Matt (Aug 26, 2006)

Hey gang.  I redesigned my site again.  I wanted something clean, simple, that hopefully works well in all resolutions/browsers, and doesn't compete with my photos.  I hope I've achieved it.

Let me know what you think  

http://www.mattperko.com

p.s. I'll be updating the pictures at some point today, and making the landscape ones a little bigger.


----------



## Arch (Aug 26, 2006)

good stuff matt..... i like its simplicity :thumbup: 
What did you use for the image viewer?..... im halfway to finishing my site... and want a viewer.... but it has to be fairly straight forward to install (cuz i havent had alot of practice with web design!).... i'v tried simpleviewer but wasn't too keen on the end result..... was thinking of something more simple looking for displaying my images..... any suggestions?


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 26, 2006)

Thanks Arch.  I use Jalbum (http://www.jalbum.net) to render the galleries.  You can edit the java so it will create the pages however you want.  I hand coded the HTML and CSS for it, and then rendered the galleries.  There's lots of built in layouts for it though, if you don't want to go through all that.


----------



## Arch (Aug 26, 2006)

cheers matt, i'll take a look at that :thumbup:


----------



## thebeginning (Aug 26, 2006)

great stuff matt, it really focuses on your work (which is excellent).


----------



## niccig (Aug 30, 2006)

Matt, love your website!  Very very clean.  How did you get rid of the thumbnails, was it just the skin you used?  I'm trying to set my own site up with jalbum.  Thanks! -Nicci


----------



## danalec99 (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice. I like this far better than the previous version. Clean & classy! :thumbup:

You might want to consider increasing the logo size, a bit.


----------



## Digital Matt (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone 

Nicci, you have to check "make slides", and then there will be a slides folder with each full size image.  I just don't use the thumbs page.


----------



## niccig (Aug 31, 2006)

Ahhh, that makes sense


----------



## Mohain (Sep 1, 2006)

Awsome! I much prefer this to you last one (I have ain inbuilt hatred for Flash). This one's all about the pics. I think I'm gonna have to check out Jalbum, I've heard so much good thing about it and always like the results I see. 

Nice one Matt :thumbup:


----------



## tranceplant (Sep 5, 2006)

good pictures


----------



## Mack (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice pics matt, Just one thing its 'Duct tape' not 'Duck tape'


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

Mack, the brand of the tape is "Duck Tape", and that picture was an ad for the "Duck Tape Festival" held here in Ohio every year.


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Sep 6, 2006)

You site is great and your shots fantastic.  Well done.


----------



## Digital Matt (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you


----------

